# Int. Mead Festival



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

Announcing the Mazer Cup International, sponsored by Gotmead!!

Two heavyweights in the Mead world have partnered to bring a new era of mead competitions to the International Mead Community. The MAZER CUP, started by Ken Schramm, Dan McConnell and Mike O'Brien quickly became the de-facto standard for mead competitions in North America and set the standard for all of the mead-only competitions that followed.

With support from Ken Schramm, Dan McConnell and Mike O'Brien, Gotmead.com has picked up the baton and is bringing the Mazer Cup, possibly the most well-known mead competition, back from its hiatus. In keeping with the original Mazer Cup, our competition will give mazers to the winners of our home competition. We are also holding a worldwide commercial mead competition, and will be awarding new and distintive medals that we hope will soon become a coveted achievement in the commercial meadmaking market.

The team managing and supporting this event came out of the same team that brought you the hugely successful 2006, 2007 and 2008 HMMC (Home Meadmakers Competition). We are dedicated to bringing you the best competition we can!
Competition Details
The competitions will be held in Boulder, Colorado, at the Outlook Hotel, April 17-19.

We are now putting our judging team and support staff together, and will be contacting those who have helped with the old Meadfest competitions.

We will be holding both home and commercial competitions, and will start accepting entries about a month out from the event.

Join us in welcoming back the Mazer Cup!!! Keep an eye out here, and at http://www.mazercup.com, where we will be updating soon with more details on the competitions.

Thanks!

Vicky Rowe and Petar Bakulic, Owners, Gotmead.com, and
Glenn Exline, Dani Exline, Sheron Rowland, Ken Schramm & Wayne Boncyk, the MazerCup International Staff 

The calendar entry is here: http://tinyurl.com/bvz6e8 
__________________
Wassail!


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

This is great, thanks for posting the info. and keeping us updated. I'll be sending some in for the compition.

Camp


----------

